# process to start moving to canada



## sophie09 (May 5, 2010)

Which is the best way to start up to process for moving to canada as an immigrant?
i have been a student in usa for almost 2yrs and now i plan to move to canada. But since i have a family and we both are medical graduates is there any way that we could process from usa as a skilled worker then move to canada? if so please how do i do the process?


thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sophie09 said:


> Which is the best way to start up to process for moving to canada as an immigrant?
> i have been a student in usa for almost 2yrs and now i plan to move to canada. But since i have a family and we both are medical graduates is there any way that we could process from usa as a skilled worker then move to canada? if so please how do i do the process?
> 
> 
> thank you.


You should begin by reading the Governments Immigration website.
Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------

